# Orange Roughy?



## spryte (Apr 21, 2007)

I've never cooked or eaten this fish, but I bought some anyway.  

Any suggestions on how to prepare it?


----------



## Barb L. (Apr 21, 2007)

Love Orange Roughy, I like mine the unhealthy way, battered and deep fried, so good .  Makes great fish and chips !


----------



## Half Baked (Apr 21, 2007)

I poach mine in Sprite or 7-Up.  It's so good~


----------



## QSis (Apr 21, 2007)

Half Baked said:
			
		

> I poach mine in Sprite or 7-Up. It's so good~


 
Really, HB?  That's a new one on me!  Does it turn out sweet-tasting?

Lee


----------



## pacanis (Apr 21, 2007)

It's been a while, but I don't know why.... orange roughy is a great fish. 
I used to bake mine. 350 until done, which I think was around 20 minutes. I'd spray a lasagna dish with a cooking spray, lay the fish in, spray the top of the fish and season it. Cajun sasoning is good, so is plain dill weed.
hmmmm, I may have to head to the grocery store in town after work  .


----------



## lulu (Apr 21, 2007)

I think its y favourite fish, its really hard to get hold of in UK though.  I like it simple and foil wrapped...maybe a little lime juice and served with coconut rice....Oh, yum.  I wish I had some.


----------



## BreezyCooking (Apr 21, 2007)

I've only made it a couple of times, but can tell you that any recipe you find for mild white fish (like flounder, sole, or tilapia) that appeals to you will work just fine with Orange Roughy.


----------



## urmaniac13 (Apr 21, 2007)

This is our favourite recipe to cook ocean perch or flaunder with, but I am sure it works just as well with orange roughy.  It is pretty simple to prepare, and delicious!!


Pat dry, lightly salt and coat the fillets with flour.
Grate the skin of one ruby orange, and squeeze out the juice and save.
Sautè the fillet with butter (or olive oil).
Turn up the heat and pour the juice and the zest, and let the juice almost evaporate (but not completely dry).
Scoop out the fillets, keep warm.
Add about a cup of milk in the skillet, let the sauce thicken.
Pour the sauce on to the fillet, garnish with chopped parsley and enjoy.


----------



## Barb L. (Apr 21, 2007)

Half Baked said:
			
		

> I poach mine in Sprite or 7-Up.  It's so good~




I use to poach monk fish in orange pop (soda) years ago ! very good.


----------



## TATTRAT (Apr 21, 2007)

probably one of the most versitile fish in the sea. You can prepare it a million and six different ways. I too, like it fred, but it holds up great in the oven, pan, or grill.


----------



## Katie H (Apr 21, 2007)

One of my favorite ways is to lightly coat with olive oil, sprinkle a little salt and pepper and grill it.  It's delicious that way with a wedge of lemon to squeeze on when done.


----------



## Caine (Apr 22, 2007)

Use it to replace red snapper and make blackend white (instead of red) fish. You can also marinate it in any Chinese recipe marinade instead of meat or poultry (kung pao, schezwan, sweet & sour, mongolian, etc) for about 30 minutes, and pan fry it.


----------



## spryte (Apr 22, 2007)

I ended up doing Orange Ruffy Parmesan...  I think I'll try an Asian marinade next time!


----------

